# Seamaster GMT - 50th anniversary - hot or not? :)



## Uhrteufel

thinking about picking one up... looks cool with the half black / half silver bezel...

anybody got one? what are the service intervals - 6 years for automatic? 

(also I know no one says price.. but.. pm me with value for good one  )


----------



## john wilson

Hot.


----------



## NotEnoughTimeOnMyHands

Cool, I mean Hot...


----------



## Uhrteufel

great photos! wow.. you have convinced me to get one


----------



## TheRegulator

Hot. SMP w/o helium valve, great lume, wonderful band.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Hmm, can't make my mind up on this one. :-s


----------



## HJR

Very Hot! Since I received mine, it has seen the most wrist time. Love it!


----------



## glimmer

This was one of my first modern Omegas...great, great watch with a solid movement. I regret selling mine.


----------



## sager

Pretty attractive watch. Definetly HOT


----------



## por44

*REAL COOL/ HOT!*


----------



## perdu

Hot! Sorry about the large image - I can't figure out how to delete it?


----------



## Thomas Miko

I can't buhlieve they discontinued this watch!


----------



## Len S

Great looking watch. I had one a long time ago and love to see pics of it.


----------



## OzO

Very hot.


----------



## Uhrteufel

great photos guys - keep them coming!!

a couple questions (have been looking at used ones) -

1) how do I change the date on the watch? by rotating hour hand repeatedly or?
2) how hard should the "click" be when turning bezel? I found it turned fairly easily.. vs.. the solid click noise heard on this youtube review: Omega Seamaster GMT Automatic Watch Review - YouTube

overall watch looked pretty clean except a few scratches on bezel, and no box or papers.

anything else I should check for on the watch?

*edit* - also the "regular" non 50th anniversary version with the normal clasp and bracelet - what years did they make this one in?


----------



## AlbertoM

Uhrteufel said:


> 1) how do I change the date on the watch? by rotating hour hand repeatedly or?


Crown out to the first click allows to move the hour hand only, allowing you to quickly set the date, also very useful when changing time zones. Second clock hacks the second hand and allows you to set time by minute hand.

There IS a white face version....


----------



## john wilson




----------



## Undersköterskan

A great timepiece !


----------



## HJR

Thomas Miko said:


> I can't buhlieve they discontinued this watch!


It is difficult to understand how they don't have a true successor to this or the great white. Especially since they have the movement. Unfortunately the co-axial Seamaster and Aqua Terra GMTs both have the 24 hours markings on the dial rather than the bezel. Seems like an easy model to come out with. I hope is simply a variant they have not gotten to yet. Would love to see one based on the 42m PO, too. That would be a beauty!


----------



## HJR

It is the same for the black 50th anniversary GMT.



AlbertoM said:


> Crown out to the first click allows to move the hour hand only, allowing you to quickly set the date, also very useful when changing time zones. Second clock hacks the second hand and allows you to set time by minute hand.
> 
> There IS a white face version....


----------



## HJR

The bezel is pretty resistant to accidental movement, but it does happen occasionally. Nice thing though is the the bezel is bi-directional, not uni, so it is easier to reset.



Uhrteufel said:


> great photos guys - keep them coming!!
> 
> a couple questions (have been looking at used ones) -
> 
> 1) how do I change the date on the watch? by rotating hour hand repeatedly or?
> 2) how hard should the "click" be when turning bezel? I found it turned fairly easily.. vs.. the solid click noise heard on this youtube review: Omega Seamaster GMT Automatic Watch Review - YouTube
> 
> overall watch looked pretty clean except a few scratches on bezel, and no box or papers.
> 
> anything else I should check for on the watch?
> 
> *edit* - also the "regular" non 50th anniversary version with the normal clasp and bracelet - what years did they make this one in?


----------



## Uhrteufel

so what years did they produce this watch? are they all "50th anniversary models" or just the ones with the little gold square in the bracelet?


----------



## AlbertoM

Yes, but OP is asking whether the bezel clicks when turned either way. Mine is visiting Archer in Canada at the moment, and I don't remember that it clicked loudly. But I seldom used the bezel, but used the GMT hand, usually set on UCT extensively. Anyone can shed light on the clicking?


----------



## Muffnbluff

AlbertoM said:


> Yes, but OP is asking whether the bezel clicks when turned either way. Mine is visiting Archer in Canada at the moment, and I don't remember that it clicked loudly. But I seldom used the bezel, but used the GMT hand, usually set on UCT extensively. Anyone can shed light on the clicking?


It clicks both directions, quite audible, not loud tough.


----------



## Muffnbluff

And since the Great White isn't being represented...


----------



## AlbertoM

Muffnbluff said:


> And since the Great White isn't being represented...


Thank you, Muffnbluff. There you are, Uhrteufel , that's what I have, the Great White, which is, of course, much better and way more accurate.... 

If the one you are looking is not clicking, there could be debris underneath the bezel. To me, THAT would not be a deal breaker, but YMMV, and others may feel differently.


----------



## Perseus

Hot. No question.


----------



## Uhrteufel

hmm.. tough without hearing 2 back to back.

nice - I love the white one! i cant tell in the photo - but does it still have faint waves?


----------



## Muffnbluff

Uhrteufel said:


> hmm.. tough without hearing 2 back to back.
> 
> nice - I love the white one! i cant tell in the photo - but does it still have faint waves?


Oh yeah it has waves. My pic was a cell pic and doesn't show them, at all.


----------



## iam7head

They are hard to capture on camera but you'll have no trouble seeing the wave under the sun


----------



## Thomas Miko

HJR said:


> It is difficult to understand how they don't have a true successor to this or the great white. Especially since they have the movement. Unfortunately the co-axial Seamaster and Aqua Terra GMTs both have the 24 hours markings on the dial rather than the bezel. Seems like an easy model to come out with. I hope is simply a variant they have not gotten to yet. Would love to see one based on the 42m PO, too. That would be a beauty!


When I bought the PO large, I originally wanted the SMP with the 60 minute dive bezel and 24 hour GMT hand, but the minute, hour, and 24 hour hands were far too small. Victorinox got that right on their Mach 5 GMT dive watch (too bad it's a quartz watch!).


----------



## evozine

I too have been looking at the Omega GMT 50th. I recently started looking into Omega's, and I find this one to be one of their nicest looking watches, in my opinion that is... I tried on this one at a store, it's definitely calling to me. Looks like I might have to buy this one next month... We'll see...


----------



## enkidu

HOTHOTHOT! By far the nicest modern Seamaster case with bezel that has ever been made with none of that protruding HRV nonsense. My Great White has been destro-ized:







That said, the bezel action is by far the weakest point of this watch.


----------



## GTTIME

It's growing in me!!! I would love a nice GMT.


----------



## HJR

I have said it before, IMHO it is a modern classic for Omega. Really surprising that with all the number of GMT models they have, they do not have something like it in the current lineup.


----------



## jedperkins

You know, I love the dial and hate the bezel. I saw a thread the other day where someone wanted to swap the silver bezel on the Great White version with the silver and black bezel from the black dial version. A lightbulb went on! What I want is the opposite, the black dial with the silver bezel. I may get the black dial version (someday), buy a bezel from Ofrei, and have a local watchmaker make the swap for me. That would be a cool looking watch!

Jed


----------



## HJR

jedperkins said:


> You know, I love the dial and hate the bezel. I saw a thread the other day where someone wanted to swap the silver bezel on the Great White version with the silver and black bezel from the black dial version. A lightbulb went on! What I want is the opposite, the black dial with the silver bezel. I may get the black dial version (someday), buy a bezel from Ofrei, and have a local watchmaker make the swap for me. That would be a cool looking watch!
> 
> Jed


Like this pic posted by glimmer









I used to think I would prefer this too, and it is nice but I still prefer the original style. It makes it quite unique.


----------



## explorador

Original stile


----------



## john wilson




----------



## Richie Rich

Uhrteufel said:


> so what years did they produce this watch? are they all "50th anniversary models" or just the ones with the little gold square in the bracelet?


I believe these were produced between 1998 to 2008. I recently purchased the 50th Annv GMT with original box and papers. So far I say extremely RED HOT.


----------



## HJR

Smoking Hot! Here is a re-post of mine, since John Wilson got the ball rolling.


----------



## HJR

Richie Rich, if you make such a statement, you must post a pic! Congrats on the watch by the way, you will love it!!



Richie Rich said:


> I believe these were produced between 1998 to 2008. I recently purchased the 50th Annv GMT with original box and papers. So far I say extremely RED HOT.


----------



## Richie Rich

HJR said:


> Richie Rich, if you make such a statement, you must post a pic! Congrats on the watch by the way, you will love it!!


This is my 50th Annv Seamaster GMT on Bund (hold the sesame seed). The original bracelet is unused kept in the red presentation box. I smile every time I look at this awesome watch on my wrist.


----------



## HJR

Very nice! Two or 14 hours delta.



Richie Rich said:


> This is my 50th Annv Seamaster GMT on Bund (hold the sesame seed). The original bracelet is unused kept in the red presentation box. I smile every time I look at this awesome watch on my wrist.


----------



## NT931

Love the pictures you guys are posting! I just purchased a Great White, after quite a long search. So I'd vote *HOT*!


----------



## lmcgbaj

H.O.T. for sure.


----------



## marchone

Resurrected to continue current GMT discussions on the Public Forum. IMHO, this is one of the better GMT watches ever produced. Unfortunately Omega discontinued it but many examples are available on the pre-owned market.


----------



## kerangaro

marchone said:


> Resurrected to continue current GMT discussions on the Public Forum. IMHO, this is one of the better GMT watches ever produced. Unfortunately Omega discontinued it but many examples are available on the pre-owned market.


I agree, it's one of the best real gmt watch (with independant hour setting).
Before to buy it, I hesitated with a rolex 16570 and once on my wrist, I discovered that this seamaster was by far the winner, esthetically and ergonomically !
What is surprising is the great ergonomy of that seamaster. Compared to the Planet Ocean it is so comfortable ! On dozens of watches, this is the most confortable watch I never worn and owned!

View attachment 1014317


By the way, the movement is great, with a gmt feature cleverly implemented.

View attachment 1014319

crédit Loup à l'oeil : http://forumamontres.forumactif.com

And a hidden feature can be mentioned : the presence of an antimagnetic lid on the calibre.

View attachment 1014323


great toolwatch. I wear it daily.


----------



## kerangaro

marchone said:


> Resurrected to continue current GMT discussions on the Public Forum. IMHO, this is one of the better GMT watches ever produced. Unfortunately Omega discontinued it but many examples are available on the pre-owned market.


I agree, it's one of the best real gmt watch (with independant hour setting).
Before to buy it, I hesitated with a rolex 16570 and once on my wrist, I discovered that this seamaster was by far the winner, esthetically and ergonomically !
What is surprising is the great ergonomy of that seamaster. Compared to the Planet Ocean it is so comfortable ! On dozens of watches, this is the most confortable watch I never worn and owned!

View attachment 1014317


By the way, the movement is great, with a gmt feature cleverly implemented.

View attachment 1014319

crédit Loup à l'oeil : http://forumamontres.forumactif.com

And a hidden feature can be mentioned : the presence of an antimagnetic lid on the calibre.

View attachment 1014323


great toolwatch. I wear it daily.

*Verdict : Definitively HOT !!!*


----------



## NoleenELT

Lots of great pics! I'm trying to convince myself to sell a bunch of watches from my collection and pick one up. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Pbmatt

Sell everything and get one...or two 😁









Definitely smoking hot!


----------



## MagnixNl

Very hot ! It was my first Omega and bought it 'by accident'. I was looking for the blue SMP, but someone offered me this one and i bought it.

Sold it after +- 2 years because i wanted to buy a Planet Ocean XL. That was a mistake because i liked the GMT much more now i can say. I've sold the PO and bought back the totally black SMP but still looking for the GMT again

So very hot! Here a picture


----------



## john wilson




----------



## rightrower

Great watch.. *drooling*

Feel tempted to get this classic!


----------



## kerangaro

Very Hot !!!
Once I bought it, it never left my wrist.
If you can buy one now, go ahead since it is one of the last real gmt toolwatch that has been produced (before the insane increasing prices of luxury watches).


----------



## NoleenELT

Pbmatt said:


> Sell everything and get one...or two 
> 
> Definitely smoking hot!


I came very close on buying two of them, but neither worked out. I ended up getting a Perrelet GMT instead!


----------



## refugio

I had one for maybe 6 months, but I could never abide the bezel. Unfortunately, while there's an all-white bezel on the "Great White", there wasn't an all-black bezel, though I could have mixed metaphors and used one from a 2254 I ended up selling it. Also, even though I was travelling regularly I just didn't find the GMT hand useful.


----------



## Sail944

Hot! Have one on its way to me right now! Personally, I love the day/night bezel!


----------



## john wilson




----------



## cdnbear

I have such a love hate relationship with this watch. I love the design, functionality, price, etc… but I HATE the fact that a $20 part (the hour wheel) can fail leading to a $500 service by Omega (much less if you can find a local watchmaker). The fact that Omega charges so much for servicing an obvious flaw in their movement is what annoys me so much (FYI… I am an Omega fan as I have a Speedmaster 142.022 and have had several Seamaster 120's and Seamaster 200m).


----------



## fskywalker

Still Hot! :-!

Joined the GMT 50th club today, GMT 50th 2234.50 (Bond bracelet with hidden gold clasp version) coming my way!!!!


----------



## mjoranga

Hi Every One, First ever post in this site just saying very Hot as I've been searching this watch for more than 2 yrs I think, Gutted that I didn't get one when it was still available for Brand New... Still managed to source a Mint condition complete with Box and Papers... My 2nd Omega as I had a Speedy few years back but swap it for a Baume... Here's my SMP GMT 2234.50



And how it glows...


----------



## om3ga_fan

Gorgeous watch - congratulations!


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## AlexMachine

Nice one. I hunted same model (with a Speedy style bracelet) also very long and find NOS one with 2014 warranty papers last year. 
I love this one, how it looks, how it sits quite low on your wrist and that lume...


----------



## mjoranga

Thanks Guys... I think for the price and quality plus how solid it feels... It is worth every penny... Nearly bought the new tag f1 GMT but after visiting a local shop and had it trial fit, it just doesn't feel right. The metal doesn't feel solid and seems very lite for a stainless steel watch. Maybe because it's design for F1 reason for being lite weight.


----------



## Peperuiz

I want one! Anyone selling? Tks mates!


----------



## mjoranga

Missing mine, currently at Omega Service Center UK since Aug.3 and won't get it back til Sept. 14 Another 2 more weeks...


----------



## mjoranga

It's back after a full service for few days but have to sent it back for Minor errors. They did a good job on re polishing the case thou and it was keeping good time while I had it for a week...

Looking Hot with this English Weather...


----------



## mjoranga

Your Idea is very much the same with Me... If they can just produce an all black bezel for this then I'll definitely get one... I even ask one of the Ebay seller if they can make it in all black instead of the normal design... No definite reply so not sure if it's going to happen...



refugio said:


> I had one for maybe 6 months, but I could never abide the bezel. Unfortunately, while there's an all-white bezel on the "Great White", there wasn't an all-black bezel, though I could have mixed metaphors and used one from a 2254 I ended up selling it. Also, even though I was travelling regularly I just didn't find the GMT hand useful.
> View attachment 1239699


----------



## mjoranga

mjoranga said:


> Your Idea is very much the same with Me... If they can just produce an all black bezel for this then I'll definitely get one... I even ask one of the Ebay seller if they can make it in all black instead of the normal design... No definite reply so not sure if it's going to happen...


What if there is one Now?



What You think Guys?


----------



## fskywalker

Looks really nice! Ebay seller?


----------



## mjoranga

fskywalker said:


> Looks really nice! Ebay seller?


Photo shop for now Mate... But I've ask the Ebay Seller from USA - Wholesaleroutlet990 if it's possible to make one and they've ask me to send a Photo... I've ask TZ-UK to do a photo shop and that's the outcome... Not sure if someone used the Ebay seller Bezel insert and can testify what's their quality like...


----------



## fskywalker

mjoranga said:


> Photo shop for now Mate... But I've ask the Ebay Seller from USA - Wholesaleroutlet990 if it's possible to make one and they've ask me to send a Photo... I've ask TZ-UK to do a photo shop and that's the outcome... Not sure if someone used the Ebay seller Bezel insert and can testify what's their quality like...


Have purchased from that seller before, their Seamaster inserts lack the correct lume dot, but otherwise they look good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

fskywalker said:


> Have purchased from that seller before, their Seamaster inserts lack the correct lume dot, but otherwise they look good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds good Mate as the GMT got no Lume pit...


----------



## fskywalker

Here 2 bezel inserts from them (one of them with the pearl removed); black color tone looks good, but blue looke more like violet (not good)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

Great, Did You glue them when You had to used it or just like a tight fitting? GMT is purely black so I guess they might get the right color...


----------



## Galvarez

I'm digging the all black bezel. I recently picked up a beautiful gently used one from Hawaii. Loving everything about this watch. Nice heft without being bulky, not over blingy, classic dial.


----------



## fskywalker

mjoranga said:


> Great, Did You glue them when You had to used it or just like a tight fitting? GMT is purely black so I guess they might get the right color...


No glue require on those, some other vendors use double side tape or glue to fix them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peperuiz

I had to share this joy with you guys! It just arrived today... After 8 years of search its finally here!
9,95/10 still cant believe how flawless the little bastard is!


----------



## mjoranga

Watch after having a full satisfaction service from OSC UK...

Really Hot


----------



## DIV

Great watch indeed!...HOT. I'm a 2254 owner and believe me, I've thought about switching as I don't care much for the He valve on my 2254, but I do like the diver bezel and the flatter case.
Before I recently picked up white/polar Explorer II, I did consider a 'Great White' instead, but I wanted a little variety in the collection.
By the way, there are plenty of them on eBay, but not if absolutely have to have box and papers.


----------



## altm

IMO Omega doesn't do Seamaster GMT's very well (aesthetically speaking). This is one of the exceptions.


----------



## mjoranga

Yeah, the GMT is slightly thicker due to the GMT complication, opted for this as I work abroad and most of my Family are back home... actually all of them...


----------



## DIV

The thing I like about the Rolex Explorer II is the fixed bezel, especially since it keeps the watch sleeker and thinner, and more stealthy, but with Omega's brilliant scalloped bezel design, the Omega GMT is just as sleek, but the bezel turns as well....so you get the sleekness of the Exp II, but the functionality of a GMT Master II (3 time zones!)...pretty cool....hats off to the Seamaster GMT.


----------



## mjoranga

Played my Macro lens off Amazon tonight and here's some of the outcome...





Those wave dial is such a beauty...


----------



## DIV

pretty nice pics...thanks..I do love that wave dial...the only thing I would say is that I wish the date window did not have a white outline...as it does on my 2254.50


----------



## chronotimer

OOOOooooo I like it , HOT .


----------



## speedbird_500

My new 2534.50


----------



## WillyB

Beauty congrats! I've handled one of these in the flesh and pics don't seem to do them justice..
I've got a Great White on lay away until my Bday in December can't wait.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbellmd

Hot! Absolutely


----------



## TSD

WillyB said:


> I've got a Great White on lay away


Good catch! It vies with my SubND as my favorite daily wear diver.


----------



## speedbird_500

No reason to let this thread die. That GW looks great there TSD


----------



## Camguy

Wow, two chances to post 2538.20 pics. Three, once I post to today's WRUW threads, 'cause that's what I have on again today.


----------



## WillyB

Love the shots guys. Here's a pic of mine in the store..









Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpc763

Mine just came today!


----------



## Dan-LAX

Unquestionably hot...

Here's an alternate version of my SMP GMT 2234.50. I swapped out the original black/silver bezel with an aftermarket all silver one from ebay. I can't find the original seller but I'm sure if you search for "Omega GMT bezel insert" on ebay something will pop up.

The true GMT function is particularly useful for my cross country and international travels. It's one of the few true GMT watches in addition to the Rolex Explorer II and GMT Master.

The brown calf strap from Crown & Buckle brings an added informal flair over the stock Bond bracelet.










Love me some waves on the photo below...the sun was striking the dial just so perfectly that I had to snap a quick pic while driving.


----------



## Higs

I like it...


----------



## Eldorado9

H.O.T !!!!


----------



## Higs

Hot...


----------



## mjoranga

Eldorado9 said:


> H.O.T !!!!
> 
> View attachment 9533026


what brand of Nato is this? looks the business...


----------



## searcj01

Loving this thread, makes me wish I was wearing my 2254 today!


----------



## net4n6

I love this watch. It was not a scratch between 1 and 2. It was a lint on the outside surface.


----------



## Galvarez

I'll have mine on tomorrow. It gets about 3-4 days a week in rotation.


----------



## Eldorado9

mjoranga said:


> what brand of Nato is this? looks the business...


Yes, NATO is great, look for blueshark straps in google...


----------



## omnitrix

On the wish list.... HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## stamsd

I have an opinion.


----------



## Tony N

Hello All

I used to have a white dial version some years ago, had bought it at a very good price new from Authorized Dealer. I sold it a few years ago unfortunately. It is one of a very few watches I regret very much selling. The other is a IWC UTC, ironically both are GMT watches.









It is an absolute beautiful watch, wears very comfortably. If I had to do over again, I would buy the Black dial, and never ever sell it!

Cheers


----------



## hyperchord24

I see pictures of the black/white version with two different bracelets. One wth the traditional seamaster and one that you'd see on a PO or a speedy. Are there different versions, or have some people just switched them out?


----------



## Higs

I _thought_ it came originally on either a ridged rubber strap or a traditional Seamaster style but with butterfly clasp instead of divers clasp. But a quick look in the Omega website shows it on the PO/Speedy type bracelet. 
OMEGA Watches: Seamaster - 300 M GMT - 2234.50.00

So I guess it came on all three.

Mine came to me on the rubber strap but I'm not a fan of rubber generally (outside the bedroom) and this was tired/cracked so I replaced it with a traditional Seamaster bracelet. Mine has the divers clasp which I know is wrong but I try not to let it upset me.


----------



## scubatl

if anyone is on the fence and wanting one, Im going to be parting with mine soon so I can fund another purchase..


----------



## Ksuarez56

Looks Hot


----------



## Higs

I gave mine a run out today.


----------



## AJCYR32

HOT


----------



## whoa

So hot! Had one, got stolen! Miss it! 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## GoBuffs11

Dan-LAX said:


> Unquestionably hot...
> 
> Here's an alternate version of my SMP GMT 2234.50. I swapped out the original black/silver bezel with an aftermarket all silver one from ebay. I can't find the original seller but I'm sure if you search for "Omega GMT bezel insert" on ebay something will pop up.
> 
> The true GMT function is particularly useful for my cross country and international travels. It's one of the few true GMT watches in addition to the Rolex Explorer II and GMT Master.
> 
> The brown calf strap from Crown & Buckle brings an added informal flair over the stock Bond bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some waves on the photo below...the sun was striking the dial just so perfectly that I had to snap a quick pic while driving.


Great Mod!


----------



## Earl Grey

Watch hot, bezel insert not. I just can't get used to the humongous numbers on the bezel. I know there are aftermarket inserts available on eBay, but they all stick with the giant numbers. Actually there is an all black one that seems to have ever so slightly reduced numbers.


----------



## mjoranga

That all black bezel you can get from Ebay was my suggestion, after seeing some ideas from fellow WIS and even send them photo shop. But my 2234 was gone before it became available. I wonder if there's anyone who tried the Insert and what's their verdict? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd

mjoranga said:


> That all black bezel you can get from Ebay was my suggestion, after seeing some ideas from fellow WIS and even send them photo shop. But my 2234 was gone before it became available. I wonder if there's anyone who tried the Insert and what's their verdict?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I tried the all black insert from WSO on eBay and it does not fit a OEM bezel without glue. I bought an extra used bezel for this experiment as I did not want to mess with the original. The strange thing is if you look at WSO's grey/black replacement they say it will fit like OEM by snapping it in, but the all black one "comes with instructions". So no, it does not fit correctly.


----------



## VintageTimepiece

Is this an in-house movement?


----------



## Higs

VintageTimepiece said:


> Is this an in-house movement?


Omega cal.1128 is based on the ETA 2892/A2 but extensively modified by Omega to give chronometer spec and the GMT function.

When my watch was service by Duncan (The Watch Bloke) last year he took some photos of the movement as he took it apart and rebuilt it here: https://thewatchbloke.co.uk/2015/08/19/omega-seamaster-gmt-calibre-1128/


----------



## EightEyes

Thanks for sharing, Higs! Great photos, and super interesting to see the disassembly and reassembly of this movement! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bisimoto

simple, but HOOOOT


----------



## nikbrown

*Seamaster GMT - 50th anniversary - hot or not? 😊*

New arrival today.... bezel insert was beat all to hell.... put an aftermarket all black in... trying to decide if I should order an original bezel.... think I may be missing the half silver thing. Although I like the reduced font size.


----------



## ChuckW

My Great White, I think it's a keeper.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Ice cold. Just does not work IMO. The bezel conflicts with the dial and overwhelms the watch. Just poor design.


----------



## nikbrown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_P

ChuckW said:


> My Great White, I think it's a keeper.


Love it. One of my favourite white-dialled sports watches of all time. Been wearing mine daily for the last 18 months solid.


----------



## Bajoporteno

Definitely HOT!!!!!
Amazing looking!


----------



## tbensous

nikbrown said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice! is this a phenome nato?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

tbensous said:


> nice! is this a phenome nato?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cincy strap works seatbelt nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

nikbrown said:


> Cincy strap works seatbelt nato
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have some wrist shots ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

*Seamaster GMT - 50th anniversary - hot or not? ?*



tbensous said:


> Do you have some wrist shots ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











This I what I could find on my phone. (Sorry traveling this weekend and don't have that watch with me)

One with the original bezel and one with the all black bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

*Re: Seamaster GMT - 50th anniversary - hot or not? ?*



nikbrown said:


> This I what I could find on my phone. (Sorry traveling this weekend and don't have that watch with me)
> 
> One with the original bezel and one with the all black bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very very nice  thank you !
Looks very very close to the OEM Omega NATO it seems 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

*Re: Seamaster GMT - 50th anniversary - hot or not? ?*



tbensous said:


> Very very nice  thank you !
> Looks very very close to the OEM Omega NATO it seems
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is and at a fraction of the price!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

*Re: Seamaster GMT - 50th anniversary - hot or not? ?*



nikbrown said:


> It is and at a fraction of the price!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


one more question, does it have an adjustable ring like the Omega / Phenome Nato strap?

l will have to check this one out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

*Seamaster GMT - 50th anniversary - hot or not? ?*



tbensous said:


> one more question, does it have an adjustable ring like the Omega / Phenome Nato strap?
> 
> l will have to check this one out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure exactly what you are asking. It's configured like most 3 ring natos. Just with better material, better stitching, and nice hardware!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecoulter

Definitely HOT! One of the best looking Seamasters I have ever seen!


----------



## tbensous

*Re: Seamaster GMT - 50th anniversary - hot or not? ?*



nikbrown said:


> Not sure exactly what you are asking. It's configured like most 3 ring natos. Just with better material, better stitching, and nice hardware!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the 12' o'clock side the position of the second ring on the Omega and Phenome NATO can be changed. The second ring can slide across the strap to adjust where it is depending on of much extra strap you have on the side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

*Re: Seamaster GMT - 50th anniversary - hot or not? ?*



tbensous said:


> On the 12' o'clock side the position of the second ring on the Omega and Phenome NATO can be changed. The second ring can slide across the strap to adjust where it is depending on of much extra strap you have on the side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then no. It is sewn in like most standard natos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

*Re: Seamaster GMT - 50th anniversary - hot or not? ?*



nikbrown said:


> Then no. It is sewn in like most standard natos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

nikbrown said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beauty !
What insert is that and are they easy to change?


----------



## nikbrown

SPEIRMOOR said:


> Beauty !
> What insert is that and are they easy to change?


It's an eBay one I found. Because of the way the gmt bezel is attached with a retaining wire removing the entire bezel is next to impossible without specialized tools...

I popped the old bezel insert out with an exacto blade (but not without damaging it, i only recommend you do it that way if your existing bezel insert is already beat up)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/311588674473

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## Costra

So sexy


----------



## Higs

Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## Rcfan

Reviving this thread....still hot!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SF18E

I bought this one in Dubai last night. So yes I think it's hot.


----------



## SF18E

View attachment 13043569
View attachment 13043583
I bought this one in Dubai last night. So yes I think it's hot.


----------



## Higs

Hot.


----------



## verymickey

nooooooo no no no onoon


----------



## Higs

verymickey said:


> nooooooo no no no onoon


yeeeeees ye ye ye Oh Yes!


----------



## jets

All I can say is that this watch looks much better in reality than it does in photos.


----------



## CGP

Looks like I may be in the minority here. My vote is no. Not sure why, I'm just not feeling it. I hope that it looks better in person than photos as a few have mentioned.


----------



## beckcommar

I just picked one up and I'm genuinely torn. I love the dial and the functionality but the bezel isn't perfect. What I'm most surprised about is that the whole thing is more shiny/blingy in person than in photos. The bezel looks a lot more matte in pics. Trying a few straps to see what works best including OEM rubber and aftermarket NATO and perlon. I think the perlon is my fave but a grey nato might be even better.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

nikbrown said:


> It's an eBay one I found. Because of the way the gmt bezel is attached with a retaining wire removing the entire bezel is next to impossible without specialized tools...
> 
> I popped the old bezel insert out with an exacto blade (but not without damaging it, i only recommend you do it that way if your existing bezel insert is already beat up)
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/311588674473
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm bumping an old thread because I loved the mod that nikbrown and ten13 did and purchased this all black bezel. It would not snap in as described. It was slightly too small and doesn't have the same geometry as the original. I popped the whole bezel off, removed the OEM insert just fine. Also it went back together with no problem (yes the OEM insert snaps). But the aftermarket didn't fit.

I'm not being a buzzkill, just realize you may get an insert that doesn't work like I did. BTW, I decided not to use glue so the OEM is back on. It's actually a pretty big buzzkill for me because I like the all black look much better.

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## nikbrown

iuprof said:


> I'm bumping an old thread because I loved the mod that nikbrown and ten13 did and purchased this all black bezel. It would not snap in as described. It was slightly too small and doesn't have the same geometry as the original. I popped the whole bezel off, removed the OEM insert just fine. Also it went back together with no problem (yes the OEM insert snaps). But the aftermarket didn't fit.
> 
> I'm not being a buzzkill, just realize you may get an insert that doesn't work like I did. BTW, I decided not to use glue so the OEM is back on. It's actually a pretty big buzzkill for me because I like the all black look much better.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tony


Yea we had to use glue... it doesn't snap in like the OEM... I use rubber contact cement... that way it's always reversible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoatCurry

Thanks for the info. I was thinking about making the swap also. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

nikbrown said:


> Yea we had to use glue... it doesn't snap in like the OEM... I use rubber contact cement... that way it's always reversible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have to try again with the rubber cement. I really like the all black bezel insert!!!


----------



## iuprof

Success









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Cool watch. Had the black version on Bond bracelet few years ago. Currently own a 2535.80.00 which is not that common and the only coaxial GMT model ever done with the blue wave dial, rotating bezel and sapphire caseback 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DIV

It's strange that unlike other models, Omega kept the model reference number the same even with the different bracket options?
2234.50 whether you have the bond bracelet, the Speedy-type bracelet or rubber?
That's weird because 2254.50 was speedy bracelet and 2254.80 was bond bracelet....


----------



## Higs




----------



## JP(Canada)

DIV said:


> It's strange that unlike other models, Omega kept the model reference number the same even with the different bracket options?
> 2234.50 whether you have the bond bracelet, the Speedy-type bracelet or rubber?
> That's weird because 2254.50 was speedy bracelet and 2254.80 was bond bracelet....


As I recall the Bond bracelet version was 2534.50. The speedy style 2234.50.


----------



## tommy_boy

JP(Canada) said:


> As I recall the Bond bracelet version was 2534.50. The speedy style 2234.50.


You are correct, sir. I prefer the Speedy bracelet:


----------



## Higs

It's ages since I wore mine as it's my 'long haul' watch (using the GMT) but I've got it on again today.
And it's still *hot*.








[


----------



## brianinCA

Nice thread revival. I agree that it is *hot*.

On a side note, anybody know the part number for the double ridged rubber strap in this pic?


----------



## OzO

Still super hot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hm1time

I owned and sold that one, wish I hadn't. It's got character and will get another in the future.



Uhrteufel said:


> thinking about picking one up... looks cool with the half black / half silver bezel...
> 
> anybody got one? what are the service intervals - 6 years for automatic?
> 
> (also I know no one says price.. but.. pm me with value for good one  )


----------



## Higs




----------



## momo15

Not. Not in so many ways that the resale value of every one should go down. I absolutely do not plan to buy one once the resale value has gone down. Nobody should bid on any steals that pop up. Everyone should message me when they see one going for a steal just so I can laugh at how not hot it is.


(Shhhh...I kind of want one of these)


----------



## KZ1000

Love mine!


----------



## drthmaul

Higs said:


> It's ages since I wore mine as it's my 'long haul' watch (using the GMT) but I've got it on again today.
> And it's still *hot*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Underrated version, IMO


----------



## slorollin




----------



## shedlock2000

Silly question, but do the bezels off the new gen SMPs fit the 50th Anniversaries? 

It’s a massive shame that Omega have not thrown a new model out. If they made one in the current 210.30.42.20, I’d be all over it. 

I can’t get my head around the fact that they didn’t, but I’ve a feeling that the marmite bezel damage sale potential of this model.


----------



## slorollin

shedlock2000 said:


> Silly question, but do the bezels off the new gen SMPs fit the 50th Anniversaries?
> 
> It’s a massive shame that Omega have not thrown a new model out. If they made one in the current 210.30.42.20, I’d be all over it.
> 
> I can’t get my head around the fact that they didn’t, but I’ve a feeling that the marmite bezel damage sale potential of this model.


I doubt it. They’re different diameters. On the “used” market the 2234 is going for around $2.5-$3k or so. Your bezel feelings don’t seem to be a concern of the wider marketplace. The Peter Blake era Seamasters remain fairly popular even increasing in price over the last couple of years.


----------



## wolfie1

These GMT's are some of the best in my opinion...300m WR, no helium escape valve, lots of lume, GMT functionality all in a relatively slim profile case. I own both the black and white dials...enjoy wearing them both.


----------



## Pontificator

john wilson said:


> Hot.


Great photos ruined by that hideous photobucket watermark. Who uses photo bucket any more when their are plenty of better free options?


----------



## shedlock2000

Pontificator said:


> Great photos ruined by that hideous photobucket watermark. Who uses photo bucket any more when their are plenty of better free options?


I thought people stoped using Photobucket when they screwed everyone over a few years back and hid all the photos. 

Your photos are outstanding, the watch does look well in studio lighting! Who do you use to host photos? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000

slorollin said:


> I doubt it. They’re different diameters. On the “used” market the 2234 is going for around $2.5-$3k or so. Your bezel feelings don’t seem to be a concern of the wider marketplace. The Peter Blake era Seamasters remain fairly popular even increasing in price over the last couple of years.


Thanks, it was just a thought. 

I’ve got my eye on one myself on Chrono24 (there don’t seem to be any on the forums at the moment). I’m on the fence about the bezel, but my NTTD is getting on my nerves because of its lack of date and gmt function (a function I used to use regularly — Covid put a hiatus on that). 

On paper this piece works, but I read the movement slips time easily and the bezel is unpopular with some. I’m taking a bit of a chance on it because I’ve never seen one in the real world! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7ee

Pontificator said:


> Great photos ruined by that hideous photobucket watermark. Who uses photo bucket any more when their are plenty of better free options?


Well they were uploaded there 10 years ago by the looks of it😄


----------



## coldrice

Imma go with hot…


----------



## shedlock2000

wolfie1 said:


> These GMT's are some of the best in my opinion...300m WR, no helium escape valve, lots of lume, GMT functionality all in a relatively slim profile case. I own both the black and white dials...enjoy wearing them both.


I don't really get the hate for the helium valve. To me it is fairly useless, as I don't dive, but it's being on the case doesn't annoy me -- I don't notice it at all on my NTTD. Why don't people like them? They don't dig in and they don't catch on anything -- what's the rub?


----------



## ronenash

Super hot. This is one of the nicest GMT's out there IMO. I love the 2000's Seamasters with the slimmer profile. The sword hands and sharp markers make this one of my favorite watches by Omega. It took me some time to find one in good condition. I just sent it in for service by Omega and can't wait to get it back in a few weeks.


----------



## myltz400

Caution enthusiasts, blasphemy ahead!

This is my favorite watch period. Not because I think it's superior to other choices it has just had the most wrist time for me. Did about 8 years straight.

Keep in mind the insert is a 5 minute swap back to the original. There is a detailed thread about, thanks to those who contributed..









It's absolutely superb on the double ridge.


----------



## tommy_boy

This remains one of my top three.


----------



## slorollin

myltz400 said:


> Caution enthusiasts, blasphemy ahead!
> 
> This is my favorite watch period. Not because I think it's superior to other choices it has just had the most wrist time for me. Did about 8 years straight.
> 
> Keep in mind the insert is a 5 minute swap back to the original. There is a detailed thread about, thanks to those who contributed..
> View attachment 16536136
> 
> 
> It's absolutely superb on the double ridge.


At least the moustache you've drawn on the Mona Lisa is neatly trimmed.


----------



## OzO

It’s high time this thread got a bump!

Here’s my GMT 50th (2534.50) with a PO style ceramic insert on a Forstner 1450 bracelet with milled clasp.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000

OzO said:


> It’s high time this thread got a bump!
> 
> Here’s my GMT 50th (2534.50) with a PO style ceramic insert on a Forstner 1450 bracelet with milled clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s nice, OzO! Is that PO insert glued in place? From where was it obtained?

I’ve just bought the Omega adjustable clasp for my 2234.50 bracelet, but that Forstner looks good — is the clasp micro adjustable?


----------



## OzO

Hey mate, the PO insert is just something I found on eBay for about $30. It just stays in with a ring of double sided tape but it does the trick!

The Forstner is great, the milled clasp has micro adjustment holes, and the last three links are spring loaded so they have a decent bit of give to them. Certainly helps on a humid day!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCWatchCollector

Definitely hot. Just as good if not better than as any 5 digit Rolex GMT.


----------



## shedlock2000

OzO said:


> Hey mate, the PO insert is just something I found on eBay for about $30. It just stays in with a ring of double sided tape but it does the trick!
> 
> The Forstner is great, the milled clasp has micro adjustment holes, and the last three links are spring loaded so they have a decent bit of give to them. Certainly helps on a humid day!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good info! Thanks, OzO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronenash

My GMT just came back from full service at Omega. Absolutely love it!


----------

